# ukc



## oscar the grouch (Jan 16, 2010)

i have universal kennel club international papers...is this all i need/should have for my puppy. asking b/c i see some people have like three different papers (ukc adba etc...) just wondering what they are/mean
(i made up adba for ex.)


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Universal Kennel Club? I think most people have United Kennel Club papers. Universal sounds kinda like one of the bunk registries. You don't need papers from any other registry unless you plan on going to there shows and pulls. The papers just track lineage and family accomplishments but if not from a respectable registry then they aren't worth the paper they are printed on.


----------



## oscar the grouch (Jan 16, 2010)

there is a website universalkennel.com if its not to much to ask can u check it out and let me know what you think...my 1st pitbull so im not the brightest sure hope i didnt get scammed lol i thought my dog had offical papers


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Honestly, if it's not ADBA or UKC it's worth nothing. People use most of these half assed registeries to get official papers on dogs they can't prove pure. The ADBA and UKC are becoming a joke now with all these obvious mixes they've allowed in. Before any purchase do your home work first, not after you purchase!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I hate to break it to you put they look like a huge puppy peddling back yard breeder bunk website to me......


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

This is what I found, it seems to sadly be a puppy mill registry, scroll down to find UCI:

Information about different types of Canine Registration - Alternative dog Registries

Apparently this registry is popular for "breeders" who have been suspended from AKC and UKC.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

UKCi is a bunk registry like the Continental Kennel Club. I am very sorry, but if those are the only papers your pup has, he is not legitimately registered.


----------

